# miniature poodle ears color



## keroma (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi,

When the first time i bought my dog at 6 months old, the hair on his ears was light brown and body is cream color. So it is 2 different color. 

Recently, he is 1 year old and he got grooming and all the brown hair on his ears was cut. And i don't find any similar color on his ears anymore.

My dog is miniature poodle with apricot (more like cream) color.
I am just wondering if the brown hair on his ears is nature color (baby hair) or they were dye? If it is nature, i want to know if the hair color change when it is longer? 

Because i really like the combination before than now...only 1 color.

Thanks


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Many poodles start out with color on their ears and as they get older and the coat clears the color fades or disappears. My poodle had cream ears as a pup but now is all white. No dye. It is normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Keroma -- I think that what you describe is pretty typical of a cream poodle. They are often born with a nice warm apricot color that is darker on the ears. Then they fade to cream, or sometimes almost white. Here are some pictures of my girl Cammie as a puppy and as an adult. You can see that she has faded over time. Now she looks white in some lights, but you can see the cream color when she is against the white snow. She does still have a little more color in her ears, but not much.


----------



## keroma (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks.

I would like the ear color last forever...

So regret the groomer cut all his brown hair....



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I personally prefer 1 solid color all over. 
(I find it more rare, and hard to find a poodle the same shade of color all over, I think it's gorgeous)

But all poodles are beautiful , in any color! And that's a fact! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Why don't you just colour them a natural brown or sable tone? My toy poodle currently has pastel pink, blue, and purple ears. lol

Rebecca


----------



## keroma (Dec 19, 2013)

Lou said:


> I personally prefer 1 solid color all over.
> (I find it more rare, and hard to find a poodle the same shade of color all over, I think it's gorgeous)
> 
> But all poodles are beautiful , in any color! And that's a fact!
> ...


Your cream poodle look like mine! But your have better groom!! And my poodle have red tear stain also... researching how to remove it


----------



## keroma (Dec 19, 2013)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Why don't you just colour them a natural brown or sable tone? My toy poodle currently has pastel pink, blue, and purple ears. lol
> 
> Rebecca


Well...not sure if it is good thing to do...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's normal. I also prefer a solid color. My white Poodle is probably really a _genetically_ cream Poodle. He is definitely very white but his ears are tinged with cream. The breeder says they'll whiten up, which I will be glad for. But yeah...if you like the darker ears, you could find a safe-for-dogs hair dye. lol. Or you could just get use to it or talk yourself into liking the uniformity in color. I think your pup is adorable. And that's the main thing.

Here's a photo of my white Poodle pup. You can see how his ears still have some cream color to them.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Many puppies are born a darker color than they will be as adults. Silvers are born black, but when the breeder shaves their faces, you can see their lighter color. As the hair grows and is cut, they become lighter all over. Hair on the ears is allowed to grow longer on most poodles, so they retain that darker color longer than most other body parts, but eventually it is cut also. I've had apricot puppies who ended as cream adults. I loved their darker ears, but it doesn't last. Yes there are safe dyes you could use on your dog's ears, but I'd rather love them just the way they are.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Tear stains- angel eyes gets rid of them most of the time. Some puppies outgrow them by a year or two old. Some poodles have them their whole life. Some poodles are sensitive to certain foods and the tears go away when the food is changed (my sister in law thought potato made her poodles tear stains - they are gone now). 

The stains are actually a yeast that feeds on a bacteria in the tears. Dogs with tear ducts that are blocked or directed outward instead of inward the way they are supposed to be get the stains. It is often genetic (having the tear ducts angled wrong so the tears spill on the face). The tears don't stain, the yeast does.
Angel eyes:
Amazon.com: angels' eyes for dogs


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

keroma said:


> Well...not sure if it is good thing to do...


Why not? There are safe, conditioning, semi permanent dyes such as "manic panic". You may get some flack for the more flamboyant colours like mine, but i would bet all you'd get is compliments if you added some nice rich brown highlights to a cream or apricot poodles ears. 

Rebecca


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Outwest, I have battled Misha's tear stains as you know. I have done Angel Eyes, and all sorts of other things. They are better than they used to be, but I still have to clean her face twice a day and flush her eyes. Her breeder told me she breeds for no tear stains and the other pups had none. When I first saw Misha at 3 weeks she had none. When I picked her up at 8 weeks she had tear stains.

I was thinking maybe it is potato too. About 2 weeks ago I stopped the home cooked part of her food. Her kibble has potato in it, but a lot less then the home cooked. Her stains are a bit better. 

I just hate to start the search again for another food. Her food is white fish and potato. Only 19%protein and 9% fat which is good for Emilio with pancreatitis. So I need to find a low protein food, no chicken, no red meat. Protein source should be white fish, low fat and no potato. Hmmmmmm, this should be interesting! lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Misha could still outgrow tear stains. My sister in laws poodle had them until near two year old. It was right about the time she cut potato out of his diet and she equates it to the potato, but it could just have easily been face maturity.


----------

